# SCL - Schrole Group



## System (9 November 2013)

Aquaint Capital Holdings (AQU) is a global asset manager and investor focused on property related investments.

http://www.aquaintcapital.com.au


----------



## System (5 October 2017)

On October 5th, 2017, Aquaint Capital Holdings Limited (AQU) changed its name and ASX code to Schrole Group Limited (SCL).


----------



## debtfree (31 October 2019)

Schrole Group Ltd (SCL, formerly Aquaint Capital Holdings Limited) is a technology-based software developer and provides schools (both domestic and international) with technology based recruitment platforms and consulting service solutions to enable schools to address staffing and recruitment solutions and the development of customized advisory and training services.

Going by the chart I was thinking of picking* SCL *for the November Tipping Comp but there was talk about the release of escrowed shares hitting the market. 
News from Stockhead below:
Escrow refers to shares that are held by early investors or directors restrained from selling for a year or two. 
The release of escrowed shares can have a big impact on stock price, because a sudden influx of stock onto the market can depress the shares you own. 

Edtech *Schrole Group (ASX:SCL) *has the most coming out of escrow, with 233 million on October 12, alongside a raft of performance shares and unlisted options.

So in view of that, I'll have a pick of another stock but I'll still put up the chart I have for future reference. It still could bounce up,  more volume of late but that could be of the reasons above.
My Short term MAs > Long Term MAs / Higher lows are appearing, will it breakout?


----------



## myrtie100 (29 November 2019)

@debtfree you would have come in 4th with this pick last month 
Hope you don't mind, but I'm going to pick it for this months tipping comp.

It's got my attention because of the large increase in volume over the past couple of months.
It does seem to have hit a ceiling recently, but will hopefully push higher through that.

I have noticed the last time it came across resistance the volume shrunk before it broke through.
This time the average volume is a bit higher - time will tell!


----------



## debtfree (29 November 2019)

myrtie100 said:


> @debtfree you would have come in 4th with this pick last month
> Hope you don't mind, but I'm going to pick it for this months tipping comp.




Not at all @myrtie100 that's makes it a bit easier for me actually.  I've looked at it again and again but I just wasn't convinced for this coming month, so I'm still looking.

I think about 2 years ago it reached a high of .038 or .039 so I hope it takes a shot at that price for you. Good luck to you.


----------



## debtfree (21 July 2020)

Just seen your interest @frugal.rock and noticed this update from Stockhead. Thought I'd post the link here in case you haven't seen it. 

https://stockhead.com.au/tech/this-...s-their-top-takeover-target-in-microcap-land/


----------



## frugal.rock (21 July 2020)

I know you know, now we all know.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

Time for a revisit, IMO.


----------



## debtfree (1 February 2022)

I'm picking SCL for the Feb Monthly Tipping Comp. For a starter price is at the minimum allowed for the comp (0.01) so any upward movement will result in good % returns.
Support (0.008) from back in Mar/Apr 20 was tested in late Oct 21 and since then there has been a bit of interest in it. Sure price has come back to near support once again but I seen a bit of info on Stockhead.com.au which gave me a bit of hope that this might have a bit of a run this month. Time will tell.

*Investors have reacted favourably to Schrole Group’s latest quarterly report with the price jumping 11% intra-day yesterday on positive key metrics, strong cash receipts growth, positive operating cashflow and a strong outlook.*









						Crowd goes wild: Schrole soars 11% on positive December quarter results - Stockhead
					

Investors have reacted favourably to Schrole Group’s latest quarterly report with the price jumping 11% intra-day yesterday.




					stockhead.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 February 2022)

Schrole Develop will provide more than 80 courses to over 700 staff across 18 *Rio Tinto *sites, with the final value of the bookings based on the total courses held during the year.  (_the Company considers it financially material with guidance of between 15% and 20% of the revenue reported for the year ended 31 December 2020 ($6.1m)._
The significance of the announcement is the continuation of its *On the Job (OJT) training program* and confirmed bookings with long standing customer Rio Tinto Limited (ASX:RIO).



> Schrole HR SaaS is a complete Human Resources SaaS solution, combining recruitment, background checks, onboarding, relief teacher management, and *professional development. *




.... and is the same Rio Tinto that seems to have a bit of a culture challenge? An external assessment of the miner’s culture found bullying is systemic and sexual harassment and racism are common.


> _Broderick’s report does give Rio credit for being prepared to investigate its culture in such a transparent way and start the process of addressing these serious problems. And anecdotal evidence suggests strong support among Rio’s leaders for the changes Stausholm and his senior executives are making at the group._




_But ultimately, it's a can of worms..._


> ... the report makes it clear that the disrespectful behaviour inside Rio is ingrained and systemic and will not stop until the perpetrators are held to account and those marginalised see real change from the company’s leaders – particularly by having more leaders who aren’t *male and white*.



((Rio Tinto chief executive Jakob Stausholm has vowed to build a less hierarchical, more humane company))


----------

